# Blacked Out Rear "Diffuser" and Exhaust



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

Curious, did you consider to do plastidip on the facia instead of vinyl?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

DKovac12 said:


> Curious, did you consider to do plastidip on the facia instead of vinyl?


Yes, but I find plastidip to have a very matte finish that doesn't look very OEM... it sometimes doesn't look very black, almost looking grey because it's so matte. That, and on large flat surfaces it is difficult to get it to look even.

I think PD would be much easier to do, however. The vinyl wrap definitely takes some patience.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I stated this about the rear Bumper and how so many other Makes and Model Vehichle gave an appearance that was way better then the Cruzens rear Bumper as a solid color ...with that delicate touch and patience and a keen eye for detail that rear is a vast improvement over the OE Bumper ...
Wallah a proper looking rear Bumper !


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks nice with the white paint. 

I have Plasti dipped mine and removed it a few times. That's what I love about the PD. I can easily add or remove it based on my mood. After reading your post this morning, I decided to PD my rear diffuser and the front lower grill again this afternoon. Sprayed 3 coats about 30 minutes apart. Completely done about an hour later with only a few minutes of work, and it looks great.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Your last picture would make me believe you are here to give me a ride (not a mustache ride lol)


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Yes, but I find plastidip to have a very matte finish that doesn't look very OEM... it sometimes doesn't look very black, almost looking grey because it's so matte. That, and on large flat surfaces it is difficult to get it to look even.
> 
> I think PD would be much easier to do, however. The vinyl wrap definitely takes some patience.


Looks good! I like the matte finish of plastic dip. Is that removable if you have to get it back to stock for some reason? I do think the blacked out diffuser does make a difference and should of came that way from the factory.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Having an all black car, the PD won't really do much for me. The muffler does need to be black or removed. I'll debate that when I decide if the rear bumper will or won't be replaced with an RS bumper that better hides the muffler and exhaust tip. 

My other car did come blacked out from the factory making me question why not our cars? Less paint = savings?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> Looks good! I like the matte finish of plastic dip. Is that removable if you have to get it back to stock for some reason? I do think the blacked out diffuser does make a difference and should of came that way from the factory.


Yep, the vinyl can be peeled off if it gets damaged or if you just want a different look.

Check out the Rose Cruze thread if you want to see a Cruze wrapped entirely.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Yep, the vinyl can be peeled off if it gets damaged or if you just want a different look.
> 
> Check out the Rose Cruze thread if you want to see a Cruze wrapped entirely.


Cool I was thinking you sprayed it on for some reason. Yeah I bet the was hard to wrap with all the angles. Looks great.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Not sure if I missed it but did you do this with facia on the car or did you remove it? Seems it would be easier to do on a work bench.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Not sure if I missed it but did you do this with facia on the car or did you remove it? Seems it would be easier to do on a work bench.


I have a set of ramps, so I backed the car up on them which gave me an extra 6-7" or so of height to work with. I can't imagine how much more difficult it would be without lifting the car up a little!


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

Blue Angel said:


> I have a set of ramps, so I backed the car up on them which gave me an extra 6-7" or so of height to work with. I can't imagine how much more difficult it would be without lifting the car up a little!


I did my "diffuser" without lifting the car at all, im a small guy but it was still challenging lol


----------

